# FS/FT: Fish fish and more FISH! With Pictures Need quick sale



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi all, I am currently selling my fish in my 33 to make room for a guppy/pleco tank. SOOOOOO....I am going to be selling 10 tetras 9 of them are black neon and 1 is a regular neon for $10 or OBO!

















Also selling my angelfish I got from Smiladon. Hes in great shape selling for $7 because he is healthy, Young, and a Super Veil. 

























Also I have 6 black skirt tetras for 6 bucks.

Take all fish for an amazing price of $$$ 20.00!!!!

I will be trading for guppies or plecos let me know!

Need a quick sale!

Pm me

Thanks Rocky


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi I've got a good size pleco up for trade... maybe some tetras? as most of my fishes are small...  My pleco does an awesome job cleaning...


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Daily Bump...! Need gone!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Are you selling all the Angels or just one of them? PM'd you


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

No Only one of them left.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Daily Bump


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you're willing to just sell the black neons, we can work something out. I don't want the regular neon though. Let me know.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> If you're willing to just sell the black neons, we can work something out. I don't want the regular neon though. Let me know.


If 2wheelsx2 doesn't want him, I can take the regular neon and give him a good home.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Neons on hold for 2wheelsx2, wsl


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

good pickups.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Neons are gone to 2wheelsx2...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dang, those were some expensive neons. Got a $50 ticket for parking the wrong way on the street!  Nice fish though. Thanks.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

My mom was telling me that. That sucks.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

No big deal. My own fault for being lazy.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Angelfish is gone. Just waiting for Greg to pick up last 2 neons. Thanks for everyone who was interested.


----------

